# الواح الالومنيوم



## Emanald (2 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذه أول مشاركة لى فى هذا المنتدى العظيم أحب ان احيي جميع المشاركين ( المشرفين والاعضاء ) على التعاون الجميل ليظهر المنتدى بهذا الشكل الجميل .
وسؤالى هو . أين تباع الواح الالومنيوم سمك 12 مم فى مصر لكى استطيع أن ابنى جسم الماكينة ؟؟
أفيدونى أفادكم الله 
مع وافر التحية ​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (2 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي تلاقيها في شارع الجمهوريه في رمسيس إن شاء الله


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (2 أغسطس 2011)

على الصف اليمين وانت جاي من ناحية رمسيس بس قدام بجوار المسجد القديم الذي هناك على اول شارع الريحاني


----------



## Emanald (3 أغسطس 2011)

الف الف شكر لك اخى الكريم وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## علاء يوسف (3 أغسطس 2011)

اكيد هناك


----------



## Emanald (4 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

